# Stock Heat Transfers in U.K



## GoldPrint (May 6, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Iam looking for where I can buy stock heat transfers in U.K or Europe.
Most I get are in U.S.A. Cost of shipping is too high.


----------



## Trutech69 (Nov 26, 2009)

what u mean bu stock transfers.....your own design or generic designs


----------



## GoldPrint (May 6, 2013)

Stock heat transfers not my own design. just like the Iron-On Transfers, Heat Press Machines, T-Shirt Printing Supplies - Pro World designs. Thanks


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

The Transfer Press in Devon order them from US every 2 weeks
Listed in 'Licenced Transfers'

The Transfer Press

Jim


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

GoldPrint said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Iam looking for where I can buy stock heat transfers in U.K or Europe.
> Most I get are in U.S.A. Cost of shipping is too high.


Steve, What quantities do you normally purchase?


----------



## jonmig (Aug 26, 2007)

GoldPrint said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Iam looking for where I can buy stock heat transfers in U.K or Europe.
> Most I get are in U.S.A. Cost of shipping is too high.


Target transfers Braintree Essex


----------



## GoldPrint (May 6, 2013)

Hi, I ordered some transfers few weeks ago. Thanks


----------



## GoldPrint (May 6, 2013)

Trutech69 said:


> what u mean bu stock transfers.....your own design or generic designs



Generic designs. I got some already. Thanks


----------



## shwr123 (Apr 30, 2016)

Does anybody know any companies in the UK where I can buy good quality heat transfers. I don't want to customise a design, I want to use designs somebody else has created. There are lots in the US but shipping is expensive.


----------

